Ask HN: Does anyone have a Terms and Conditions template for a SaaS company? - javathehurt
======
staunch
WordPress has offered their document for use by others.

[https://en.wordpress.com/tos/](https://en.wordpress.com/tos/)

~~~
johneth
Seconded. I'm using the WordPress ToS template for one of my projects.
Depending on what your service does, you'll need to tailor it somewhat,
though.

------
termsfeed
You could also use TermsFeed's Terms and Conditions, which you can tailor to
your needs (accounts, user generated content, and so on)

[https://termsfeed.com/terms-
conditions/generator/](https://termsfeed.com/terms-conditions/generator/)

~~~
javathehurt
Thanks!

------
hawe
This might also be helpful here:
[http://www.generateprivacypolicy.com/](http://www.generateprivacypolicy.com/)

~~~
javathehurt
Thanks a lot. Was great

